# Ignition/Key issue



## Powerstroke2000 (May 24, 2016)

New here, so hopefully I'm posting in the correct place, for my 2012 Outlander Max XT 650. I initially thought I didn't have my machine in N or P, but it seems my problem is more 'key' or ignition related?
Sometimes it wouldn't start in either the 'light on' setting or the other 'no lights on', but I found if I pushed, or pulled (sometimes pushing would be no different, but if I pulled the key) it would fire up fine. It did show a 'key bad' on the pod once, but other than that, I'm wondering if the problem truly is 'key' related, or if it's the ignition itself? My quad sits most of the time, and has seen some usage, but to think it would have such an issue seems ludicrous. 
At any rate, I thought I'd see if any of you have come across a similar issue, and what the fix is? I've read that anything from cleaning and lubing the key/ignition, to having another key made can work? Or even changing the ignition itself?
I did order a new BRP key to fit my machine, so I assume I'll have to take it in to have that programmed? Any idea on what the cost might be for the programming? I found the new key on Ebay for just over $31.00.

Thanks in advance!


----------

